# Fastcaps can't reuse!



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2013)

So ran 300ml through my fast cap, went great, diconnected then when to filter another 300ml, didn't work?

It vacuums to the flask ok but won't suck up the oil once its been disconnected, which I need to do to filter different oils.


----------



## FamBam209 (Sep 5, 2013)

Ive never had that problem and ive reused the same one thru diff batches thru the month jst took aprt put in zip lock and reused when i was ready only time it didnt work was w some dirty tren ace


----------



## juiced13 (Sep 5, 2013)

YOu dont have a good seal thats why i had one do it before.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 5, 2013)

Operator error or crap raw..


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2013)

juiced13 said:


> YOu dont have a good seal thats why i had one do it before.




But the filter is sealing to the flask I can pick the flask up with the filter without the oil inlet attached it can't be the seal.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Operator error or crap raw..




The oil isn't getting pulled into the filter is what I mean, after its been detached.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Sep 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> The oil isn't getting pulled into the filter is what I mean, after its been detached.



mayb post a short video of whats happenin.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 5, 2013)

What were u researching and making.. ME and TE have been fricken non filter friendly meaning crap from a certain location .
Porn video would be better for breakfast viewing Lukifer


----------



## thatbloke (Sep 9, 2013)

my first fastcaps did the same thing

im not sure why it happens, even at 30psi they wont draw shit once used

when i changed brand to nagene fast caps it stopped, i think it depends on the brand

its very strange,


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 9, 2013)

thatbloke said:


> my first fastcaps did the same thing
> 
> im not sure why it happens, even at 30psi they wont draw shit once used
> 
> ...



. Blokes right some brands are junk .raws too..lol


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 9, 2013)

Yeh mine are from medical supplies I'm sure there naglene also.


----------



## herman01 (Oct 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> So ran 300ml through my fast cap, went great, diconnected then when to filter another 300ml, didn't work?
> 
> It vacuums to the flask ok but won't suck up the oil once its been disconnected, which I need to do to filter different oils.



Just saw this!.. I wouldn't have started mine.. Did you ever find out the issue cuz I'm having the same problem. It's like once air starts getting into it at the end it locks up. Next time I'm gonna switch over to my next product before trying to get that last little bit out. Idk but $25 a pop them bitches add up!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 13, 2013)

Ohhh . You guys are basically using air to completely dry filter out before next batch right. ?   What you are doing is compacting the crap u filtered out to the other end of the filter thus making a plug.   U cant do that especially if u use the crappy test e first thats been hitten the streets .


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2013)

For me, once the unfiltered oil is all sucked up and there's about 30mil in the tubing, I just lift the tube up so the vaccuum sucks thee last out the tube, once that's gone, air does get into the filter, once it stops dripping then I dis-connect. 

So IB do you suggest to leave the filter full of oil when its disconnected? I'm fine with that is if works, only thing I'm thinking is, when its re-connected to a new batch, the tubing will be full of air so it will suck in the air out the tube before the new oil reaches it if you get me?

Maybe the filter gets some sort of air lock? I still don't understand how its blocking. The new batch of oil sucks up so far, to the hight of the filter then just stops fead in the tube, the vacuum must be getting jammed at the filter from pump to filter and not reaching the oil enough to draw it in..


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2013)

herman01 said:


> Just saw this!.. I wouldn't have started mine.. Did you ever find out the issue cuz I'm having the same problem. It's like once air starts getting into it at the end it locks up. Next time I'm gonna switch over to my next product before trying to get that last little bit out. Idk but $25 a pop them bitches add up!




No I didn't dude, I emailed medical supps and they never replied. 

Could the filter membrane be blocking the inlet for the unfiltered oil? That's all I can see as happening, because once the filters been used and diss-connected then re connected, the filter membrane wrinkles up, so all I can think of is that the wrinkle is blocking the inlet,

Iv tried banging the filter on the bench, didn't work, I tried poking the membrane down threw the oil inlet hole to push it away and it just poked a hole in it.

....Mystery.

It actually says on the site, for 'single use' so maybe there designed to do this, either way imo the you will need to filter 500+ml in 1 go to get your money werth from it. Still a lot better then syringe filters and zap caps I guess.


----------



## Daniel11 (Oct 24, 2013)

I was hoping I would not hit this issue but sure enough as soon as I switched to a new media bottle and new batch if unfiltered solution I just wouldn't  suck all the way through. 

So I used a large syringe and "pushed" enough oil through to fill the filter to where the inlet is covered by oil.  

Then quickly remove syringe from the hose and drop it in the source beeker.  

Seems that I lost a bit in final yield though.  :-(


----------



## FamBam209 (Oct 24, 2013)

I only use these filters ant the only time i have tis prblem is w crap raws other than that w solid good raw ive filterd 1000ml ziplockd it away n reused it several weeks later on diff batch w no problems buuuuut shitty tren ace clogd it up afer about 1500ml so i thnk problem lies w the raws bt who knws for sure this is only personal exper


----------



## Daniel11 (Oct 24, 2013)

The thing that leads me to think its physical and not the Raws is this:  when it first starts up on new source beeker it seems to pull just fine.  In fact it may pull oil almost all the way to the inlet very quickly but then there is just a small .5" air bible stuck there.  Once I hit rid of any air bubbles it flowed just fine like new.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2013)

Daniel11 said:


> I was hoping I would not hit this issue but sure enough as soon as I switched to a new media bottle and new batch if unfiltered solution I just wouldn't  suck all the way through.
> 
> So I used a large syringe and "pushed" enough oil through to fill the filter to where the inlet is covered by oil.
> 
> ...




Good thinking, did this get the filter working again ok?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2013)

Daniel11 said:


> The thing that leads me to think its physical and not the Raws is this:  when it first starts up on new source beeker it seems to pull just fine.  In fact it may pull oil almost all the way to the inlet very quickly but then there is just a small .5" air bible stuck there.  Once I hit rid of any air bubbles it flowed just fine like new.




Mine did the same, will do your syringe tip next time. Just stick a 50ml syring on the end to fill the tubing then push onto the filter and push through the air till its full of oil then drop in the unfiltered oil container and vaccuum pump it.


----------



## Daniel11 (Oct 27, 2013)

It took a few tries with a 30ml syringe.  But it worked.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 28, 2013)

Daniel11 said:


> It took a few tries with a 30ml syringe.  But it worked.



Good tip guys!!! Thks.. 

How many naps?


----------



## FamBam209 (Oct 29, 2013)

Holy crap after seeing this if i ever camr across thig problem id rather just switch to diff filters altogether than havin to do all that


----------



## Daniel11 (Oct 29, 2013)

FamBam209 said:


> Holy crap after seeing this if i ever camr across thig problem id rather just switch to diff filters altogether than havin to do all that



Yup.  I'm gonna try a different filter next time.


----------



## Daniel11 (Oct 30, 2013)

In fact just ordered some bottle top filters for next experiment.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2013)

Daniel11 said:


> In fact just ordered some bottle top filters for next experiment.




Zapcaps? There good but take more like 45mins to filter 500ml over 15mins fastcaps.

Plus fast caps are ment to filter upto 4litre I think, zap caps are just about done after 1-2fills 500-1000ml on the 500ml zap cap. So saving $10 per filter if you go with zap caps but depends how much you filter in 1 go if its werth it.

You could have 1000ml to filter then the fast cap would be cheaper as u may need 2 zap caps to filter that

Fast cap being $25 and zap cap being $15.


----------



## Daniel11 (Oct 30, 2013)

Don't think it was ZapCaps  Similar.  
I don't mind using 2 as long as I don't have issues going between media bottles.


----------



## t.c.jones (Nov 2, 2013)

To me it seems like its a preference between fast caps and zap caps. This is my 1st time with either so fast caps won out with me. I'll keep u guys informed


----------

